# Joanne Chen?



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

I just located my first malts pedigree! He has 2 generations of Joanne Chen's champions in his pedigree. Anyone hear of her, is she still around? Good lord it was a long time ago. 1991! :shocked:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

That was a great old time breeder and if I look way back on my Gigi's ped then I'm pretty sure at least one champion is in it. I've seen their name in many malt pedigrees. I don't believe they are still breeding though.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Dec 2 2009, 01:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857356


> That was a great old time breeder and if I look way back on my Gigi's ped then I'm pretty sure at least one champion is in it. I don't believe they still breeds.[/B]



LOL figures! I saw something from 1966 with her name. Way before my time. Hard to believe its been 18yrs since my Prince disappeared. I hope who ever stole him didn't leave bathroom doors open, for if he got the toilet paper roll. He would pull it through out the house until the roll was empty,lol oh and he loved underwear. :rofl: 

Here's who my Prince has in his ped. 

Great Grandparents maternal- CH Gayla Joanne-Chen's Magic
G.G. Grandparents maternal- CH Joanne Chen's Magic

Great Great Grandparents paternal-CH Denson's Arc Angel Minstrel
G.G. Grandparents maternal- CH Joanne Chens Aennchen Showbiz
G.G. Grandparents maternal-CH Maltes 'A Royal Minstrel


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

She was very famous and based her breeding program on the Aennchen line. Both of these lines are very well described in a book by Nicholas Cutillo. Joanne-Chen is Joanne Hess. I heard she was still alive a few years back. I do not know if that is still the case. At the very least, she must be an elderly woman by now. 

My first Maltese, also born in 1991 was loaded with Joanne-Chen on his sire side. Sadly, the dogs closest to his sire in his pedigree did not end up in good show homes and so the lines are not carried forward well today. However, some Joanne-Chen dogs are behind the famous lines we see today. If you look up in The Maltese Database you can do a search for dogs in pedigrees and do a reverse pedigree search to see what lines they have influenced. For instance, here is a reverse pedigree on one of the dogs in my Cloud's pedigree (and my Cameo's as well) Ch. Joanne-Chen's Carime Dancer. You see that this was an ancestor of Ch. Marcris Love (one of Risque's grands).


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

QUOTE (CloudClan @ Dec 2 2009, 11:05 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857366


> She was very famous and based her breeding program on the Aennchen line. Both of these lines are very well described in a book by Nicholas Cutillo. Joanne-Chen is Joanne Hess. I heard she was still alive a few years back. I do not know if that is still the case. At the very least, she must be an elderly woman by now.
> 
> My first Maltese, also born in 1991 was loaded with Joanne-Chen on his sire side. Sadly, the dogs closest to his sire in his pedigree did not end up in good show homes and so the lines are not carried forward well today. However, some Joanne-Chen dogs are behind the famous lines we see today. If you look up in The Maltese Database you can do a search for dogs in pedigrees and do a reverse pedigree search to see what lines they have influenced. For instance, here is a reverse pedigree on one of the dogs in my Cloud's pedigree (and my Cameo's as well) Ch. Joanne-Chen's Carime Dancer. You see that this was an ancestor of Ch. Marcris Love (one of Risque's grands).[/B]



Anyone interested in the Maltese breed should read and reread Nicholas Cutillo's book. It is a great history.

My first Malt born in 1992 also carried Joanne Chen lines. Also Fantasyland and Sun Canyon that are also in that book.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

LOL, Dee, you sound like me. I have read and re-read and re-read (and so on) the book so many times. Another useful history is Anna Katherine Nicholas' book. It is another great listing of older kennels. I wish someone would do another one that includes the great kennels of today. Imagine how much could be said about kennels like Divine and MaltAngel and Ta-jon. 

Cameo had Sun Canyon and Fantastyland (WAY back). Cameo, as cute as she was had the bluest pedigree of all of my dogs (I didn't have Clouseau's). My Cloud had a very red sire side, and Caly does as well. It can be tricky though. Her mom's sire was also all red, why? well because Caly's sire was also her mother's sire. :new_shocked:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Joanne Hess is still living. She is not breeding anymore. There are a few breeder's that are continueing her breeding. I have a male from Chahill Maltese, Charlene Howard. He is bigger, so he can't be shown successfully. Beautiful coat. 

We'll have to talk Tonia H. into writing a new book on Maltese breeders'. 

Tina


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I just looked up Toby's pedigree because so many of those names seemed to ring a bell. Guess what? He has... 
Joanchen's Snow Prince, 
CH Gayla Joanchens Muskratluv,
CH Joanne-Chen's Pee Wee Of Rahill,
and
CH Sun Canyon White Zeffy Zippy
also CH Gayla Chen Thriller (I don't know if that is from the same breeder)

That would be his great-great-great grandparents! LOL


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

QUOTE (Tobys Mom @ Dec 2 2009, 10:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=857646


> I just looked up Toby's pedigree because so many of those names seemed to ring a bell. Guess what? He has...
> Joanchen's Snow Prince,
> CH Gayla Joanchens Muskratluv,
> CH Joanne-Chen's Pee Wee Of Rahill,
> ...



Ch. Joanne-Chen's Pee Wee of Rahill was in my Cloud's ped a few times. His father was line bred on him. 

Galya Joanne-chen was not the same person, but another breeder who worked closely with the same lines. Darlene Wilkinson I believe.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

I just noticed that my first maltese had Ch. Jo-Aennchen and several Ch Aennchen's dogs in her pedigree. I got my girl in 1980.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

So, where did you get Sparkle? She is just so adorable, every time I see your posts I just grin from ear to ear at the sight of your pretty baby.


----------



## dcm (Aug 31, 2012)

One of my first stud dogs was very heavy on both sides with Joanne-chen, Aenchen, Windrift, Mar's, & Whispering Pine's lines. He was born in '82 & only about 4 lbs..

Another stud, born in '88 also had a lot of Joanne-chen & Sun Canyon. Absolutely beautiful.....a coat to die for. Was in full coat his full life and was an easy keeper.

I seem to recall someone taking Sun Canyon and changing the name....but my memory isn't working that well this morning.

I can remember when Joanne-chen, Sun Canyon, Fantasyland (which still has dogs going), Windrift, etc., to name a few, were the top of the line. (again, my memory isn't working today...been working tons of overtime).


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

dcm said:


> I seem to recall someone taking Sun Canyon and changing the name....but my memory isn't working that well this morning.


Sun Canyon was Marian Thompson. Her grand-daughter started out showing in Juniors with her dogs more than 40 years ago. That grand-daughter is Sarah Lawrence. She fell in love with Shih Tzu and began breeding them under the Chatterbox prefix. Years later she decided to use the Chatterbox name on her Maltese as well. 

Sarah has remained a well-known and competitive handler. She usually has both a Maltese and a Shih Tzu special. A few years back she had "Sasha" who was "Ch. Chatterbox Nothing But Love." He was a direct line on the dam side to the Sun Canyon dogs. 

She is currently specialing "Keno" a Richelieu Maltese. "GCH Richelieu's Here Comes Trouble Again."


----------

